# BCM4312, no ping response



## Brunsbarth (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi there, I just converted from ubuntu to freebsd - seems to be a good choice so far, BUT: the Broadcom Wlan keeps making trouble... I actually got it "up", but when I ping my router 192.168.2.1, I don't get any response whatsoever... could anyone help me - I am lacking the iwconfig-usability 

ifconfig says:


```
bwi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:1a:73:22:bd:6f
        inet6 fe80::21a:73ff:fe22:bd6f%bwi0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
        inet 192.168.2.102 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid Leugering channel 5 (2432 Mhz 11g)
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```


Greetings, Brunsbarth


----------



## danger@ (Nov 30, 2008)

Brunsbarth said:
			
		

> ```
> status: no carrier
> ```



doesn't look like it's up


----------



## Brunsbarth (Nov 30, 2008)

hm.. right. But isn't the no carrier thing actually ment for LAN only, not for WLAN? The blue light is illuminated when having done "ifconfig bwi0 up 192.168.2.102 ssid Leugering", though... Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 30, 2008)

Is signal strong, you can see that with *ifconfig bwi0 list scan*


----------



## danger@ (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe it isn't associated to any AP?


----------



## Brunsbarth (Nov 30, 2008)

1. ifconfig bwi0 list scan returns nothing at all

2. How do I associate an AP in BSD?

By the way: thanks for caring


----------



## danger@ (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html might be a good starting point...

BTW I have zero experience with WLAN on FreeBSD, just guessing here


----------



## Brunsbarth (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks, didn't find that particular document. I guess I did all the stuff in that tutorial, though, but still: light is on, ping doesn't tell me anything, ifconfig bwi0 list scan doesn't return anything either... Please, anybody - help me


----------



## richardpl (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe radio is off. Is there some buttons, key combinations that put it on.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 1, 2008)

I take it, this is 7.x branch.

Could you:

```
echo net.wlan.debug=1 >> /etc/sysctl.conf
```

Then reboot and inspect /var/log/messages. If there's nothing obvious, post everything here.
Also, please make sure your AP allows unencrypted networks.


----------

